# Smiths Astral Gold Watch



## ted46 (May 29, 2010)

I have a Smiths Astral 9 carat gold watch which is engraved on the back and was awarded by British Rail around 1971 as a 45 year service awrd. My question is will the sale value be affected by the fact that it is engraved and what would the sale value be, perhaps on Ebay or similar. My other question is regarding placing a new thread as this is my first attempt. How would I display a jpeg image of the watch and where are the help screens which explain things like topic poll and how to start a new thread in the best place to get an answer.


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Ted,

First of all welcome.

The first item in the 'General Watch Discussion' Forum sets out how to post a picture :thumbup:

Here's a link if you need it http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637

You will need a Photobucket account or similar, so here's a link to that. http://photobucket.com/

It's OK once you've got the hang, even a grumpy old sod like me can do it







Better still, if you have access to a young person they'll do it for you.

Cheers

Worzel


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome Ted to :rltb: - it's a great place to be!

An engraved piece like your Astral may or may not be affected by being engraved - for every collector who wouldn't want it, there'll be one that would - because engraved pieces normally "set the date" of the watch accurately. :yes:

Be aware that with the current high price of gold, you may be offered what looks like a good deal as "scrap value" for the case weight alone, but as collectors, most here on the forum would prefer to see an item like this kept alive and together, and not split up just for the value of the gold in the case









So, please consider - if you sell - to sell to a collector rather than a bullion (scrap gold) dealer, the watch will then be cherished for another generation to marvel at and perhaps own. :man_in_love:

Use the e-bay search facility to find similar pieces and you'll see the current values these are making - a search for someting like "astral watches" should bring them up with pictures for you to compare and see if the watch is the same or similar.


----------

